# Furcata rainbow + shrimps



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Does anyone know if it's safe to keep furcata rainbows and shrimps together?
Thanks!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Only thing you need to worry about is the shrimplets. They dont get too big so adult shrimps should be okay.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I had a breeding colony of red cherries with a small school of furacatas before. No problems there, but YMMV.


----------

